# Inpatient status code 11 ?



## doggieluv (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what status code 11 refers to? The patient was trasferred from ICU to the floor. On progress note the Dr. reported "she has been made code status 11". If it refers to some level of DNR would that be a "high" risk factor on the E/M worsheet?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2012)

*Varies from facility to facility*

The codes used, and their meanings, vary from facility to facility. Perhaps you can get a list of "code status" from the facility to keep for a reference.   Otherwise, you will have to ask the physician to elaborate. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

Inpatient status codes are national and are entered in FL 17 on the UB-04, status 11 was actually changed in 2004 to status 02 and currently status 11 is "reserved for national assignment".    So perhaps this is not a Status code as an official issue but as Tessa states is something the facility uses internally as a patient classification issue.


----------

